# ipse dixit



## ain'ttranslationfun?

_Ave_, If I'm not mistaken, _ipse dixit_ means 'he himself/she herself said it'. What would be the form when you're addressing someone (singular/informal _tu_ and formal plural 'you', please? _Gratias_! (I took one year of Latin decades ago...)


----------



## Agró

Tu ipse dixisti.
Vos ipsi dixistis.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Thanks, Agro!


----------



## fdb

Agró said:


> Tu ipse dixisti.
> Vos ipsi dixistis.



 Ipse dixisti, ipsi dixistis are also correct. The personal pronoun is superfluous.


----------



## Grugno

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> _Ave_, If I'm not mistaken, _ipse dixit_ means 'he himself/she herself said it'.



"Ipse" is only masculine. The feminine is "ipsa". The both are singular.

The plural forms are "ipsi" (as previously told) and "ipsae".


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Thanks, fdb & Grugno! Am I right then in thinking that the difference between the singular and plural forms of the second person has nothing to do with familiarity or respect (as in in Latinate languages), but with number? _ie_ (), if we're addressing the Emperor or our beloved, we use _tu_, and if we're addressing the Senate or a family gathering, we use _vos_? G_ratias_ in advance! And if our audience is composed of both men and women, do we use(as I'd guess we would) the masculine plural?


----------



## fdb

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Thanks, fdb & Grugno! Am I right then in thinking that the difference between the singular and plural forms of the second person has nothing to do with familiarity or respect (as in in Latinate languages), but with number? _ie_ (), if we're addressing the Emperor or our beloved, we use _tu_, and if we're addressing the Senate or a family gathering, we use _vos_?



Correct



ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> And if our audience is composed of both men and women, do we use(as I'd guess we would) the masculine plural?



Correct again.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Thanks again! It's clear now!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Thanks, it's clear now!


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

_Ave_ again, 

How about to say "I (myself) said it.", please?


----------



## Glenfarclas

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> How about to say "I (myself) said it.", please?



[Ego] ipse dixi.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

_Gratias_, Glen!


----------



## Coffeemachtspass

According to Grugno's clarification, if I were a woman, would it have been _ipsa dixi_, therefore?


----------



## Scholiast

saluete sodales!



Coffeemachtspass said:


> According to Grugno's clarification, if I were a woman, would it have been _ipsa dixi_, therefore?



Quite so.

Σ


----------

